# Are there cds dealing with Codex modena or codex modena b



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Codex chantilly is fabuleous so is codex faenza, there is significant work for both but what about Codex Modena, are there cd Worth checking out for this?

Wikipédia is limited in information so is the web, please help out, i want to know more about this intriging Codex ?

Have a nice day your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Codex chantilly is fabuleous so is codex faenza, there is significant work for both but what about Codex Modena, are there cd Worth checking out for this?
> 
> Wikipédia is limited in information so is the web, please help out, i want to know more about this intriging Codex ?
> 
> Have a nice day your pal deprofundis :tiphat:


Did you see this?
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=Codex+chantilly


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's a list of titles from Mod A. You'll see that many of them are familiar favourites which have been recorded

http://www.diamm.ac.uk/jsp/Descriptions?op=SOURCE&sourceKey=145#contents


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Slightly OT:
here's an ars subtilior discography
http://sonusantiqva.org/foro2008/index.php?action=printpage;topic=1561.0


----------

